# Org chart and changes



## Spotter (Feb 20, 2021)

Usually after the fiscal yr begins, you hear about org chart and headcount changes.  Have anyone hear about any changes coming down the pipeline?  So far I’ve heard nothing.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2021)

Not before June. They have lots to consider.


----------



## tdude2020 (Feb 20, 2021)

My SD said there were some HR leadership changes that are rolling out. It could just pertain to my district, but she made it seem like they’re nationwide. I don’t know if it’s already public knowledge or not, so I’ll stop myself right there.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 21, 2021)

Now I'm curious....


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 21, 2021)

Very curious


----------



## happygoth (Feb 21, 2021)

They betta not mess with my HR! We finally have one that knows what they're doing.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Feb 21, 2021)

I will lie down in front of my HR's door if they dare. I fear outing myself, so I'll just say she's super-businesslike and fair, and my SD will be out of control without her. (That's vague enough.)


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 21, 2021)

Mess with my HR all you want. We could use the respite.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Feb 21, 2021)

HR Leadership changes meaning what? I’m intrigued


----------



## dabug (Feb 22, 2021)

We could use a team lead or etl to improve our backroom/salesfloor instead of another snack/calendar coloring person.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 22, 2021)

dabug said:


> We could use a team lead or etl to improve our backroom/salesfloor instead of another snack/calendar coloring person.


Don’t insult us who work in HR. We are required to do the monthly calendars and make them informative. Trust me, I help out A LOT on the sales floor....pushing, zoning, guest first, OPU’s, etc.


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 23, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Don’t insult us who work in HR. We are required to do the monthly calendars and make them informative. Trust me, I help out A LOT on the sales floor....pushing, zoning, guest first, OPU’s, etc.


The fact that HR TL has to do OPUs and push at our store shows how Target doesn't use their workers efficiently.

Target thinks they are saving money by not scheduling a TM to do those things.

So instead you using more expensive labor to do those tasks.

Makes no sense.


----------



## james0707 (Feb 23, 2021)

My store's HR has one moron after the next.  They never last long and they are all equally worthless.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Feb 23, 2021)

james0707 said:


> My store's HR has one moron after the next.  They never last long and they are all equally worthless.


It took me nearly a month of follow ups with my ETLHR to fix my store's breaks... they were shorting a lot of people their second 15. And I'm still not sure its been completely resolved outside of my department.


----------



## MxTarget (Feb 23, 2021)

Eventually, software could do most of the job of HR, so having an ETL might be a thing of the past.  I know at lot of low volume stores have a HRTL instead.  If you were a hard to staff store, I could see maybe having a blended role, like HR/S&E ETL or something.  But the last test of blended roles, STL-GE, didn’t go so hot.


----------



## james0707 (Feb 23, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> It took me nearly a month of follow ups with my ETLHR to fix my store's breaks... they were shorting a lot of people their second 15. And I'm still not sure its been completely resolved outside of my department.



I never look or care when my 15 minute or meal breaks are scheduled.  I take them when I want.

The team members that were being shorted should have just taken their second 15.  It is in the employee handbook.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Feb 24, 2021)

dabug said:


> We could use a team lead or etl to improve our backroom/salesfloor instead of another snack/calendar coloring person.


Lol people like you have no idea what goes into running an HR Department. We do tons of things that aren’t visible on your end so of course you have such an ignorant opinion. You probably do the bare minimum in your role and here you are trying to put HR down like it’s nothing.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 24, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Lol people like you have no idea what goes into running an HR Department. We do tons of things that aren’t visible on your end so of course you have such an ignorant opinion. You probably do the bare minimum in your role and here you are trying to put HR down like it’s nothing.


That’s exactly what I say . When someone wants something from hr I say hr is not your secretary they have their own shit to do .


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Feb 24, 2021)

God bless HR for putting up with people constantly coming into their office and interrupting their work. That would drive me nuts, it's all day every day.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 24, 2021)

Our HR's were cool, never had an issue.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Feb 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> That’s exactly what I say . When someone wants something from hr I say hr is not your secretary they have their own shit to do .


Thank you! I appreciate people like you. I’ve been asked countless times by ETLs/TLs to make calls or laminate things when they can easily do it themselves.


----------



## DratiniMaster (Feb 24, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> Eventually, software could do most of the job of HR, so having an ETL might be a thing of the past.  I know at lot of low volume stores have a HRTL instead.  If you were a hard to staff store, I could see maybe having a blended role, like HR/S&E ETL or something.  But the last test of blended roles, STL-GE, didn’t go so hot.


Not sure if we were a testing area, but last summer when org changes were made, all smaller volume stores in my district that had HR TLs had the position eliminated and replaced with an HR ETL. From my understanding the HRTL experiment proved not to work since that work center is SO high volume with daily task. There's so much behind the scenes stuff that HR has to handle, I don't ever see a point where software is doing most of the job.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have Etl hr , 1 hr Tl and 3 hr team members and I still say hr is no ones secretary and the Sd stand behind same motto


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 24, 2021)

Our HR TM @ TSC used to tell us to straighten our name tags, she kept things moving, everyone really liked her.  She had no down time, always running and doing something.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you all for your support! Remember, we are the ones who make sure you get paid correctly. If you have a payroll issue, we are the ones you come to. I always want to make sure my fellow team members are appreciated and I try to do things to brighten their day. I can tell when someone is having a tough day and I’m there to lend an ear.


----------



## tdude2020 (Feb 24, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> Eventually, software could do most of the job of HR, so having an ETL might be a thing of the past.  I know at lot of low volume stores have a HRTL instead.  If you were a hard to staff store, I could see maybe having a blended role, like HR/S&E ETL or something.  But the last test of blended roles, STL-GE, didn’t go so hot.





dabug said:


> instead of another snack/calendar coloring person.


Maybe in retail, bros. Either way, human resources is an integral, strategic business role, and it always will be. Just because the role is evolving does not mean it loses its value. All reputable companies have and will continue to have HR or have managers and business partners handle some aspects or subfields of HR.  I do not know where you guys are in your employment, and it is none of my business. You NEED to know that human resources is a respectable field, and it should be treated as such. Comments like these are vexatious and somewhat tone-deaf because they only show your ignorance on the job itself.

@MxTarget - Your comment has more truth because it speaks to the advancement of the retail business itself, and I somewhat agree with you. With that said, the role of face-to-face management will always have its place


----------



## tdude2020 (Feb 24, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Thank you all for your support!


I will always support those that do HR. It can be a thankless job, but know that so many of us do appreciate you!!


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 24, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Thank you all for your support! Remember, we are the ones who make sure you get paid correctly. If you have a payroll issue, we are the ones you come to. I always want to make sure my fellow team members are appreciated and I try to do things to brighten their day. I can tell when someone is having a tough day and I’m there to lend an ear.


Not to mention schedule against “availability “


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Not to mention schedule against “availability “


Yes, I always try to help out a team member.  I change it if it’s not going to cause a scheduling issue.


----------



## MxTarget (Feb 24, 2021)

tdude2020 said:


> Maybe in retail, bros. Either way, human resources is an integral, strategic business role, and it always will be. Just because the role is evolving does not mean it loses its value. All reputable companies have and will continue to have HR or have managers and business partners handle some aspects or subfields of HR.  I do not know where you guys are in your employment, and it is none of my business. You NEED to know that human resources is a respectable field, and it should be treated as such. Comments like these are vexatious and somewhat tone-deaf because they only show your ignorance on the job itself.
> 
> @MxTarget - Your comment has more truth because it speaks to the advancement of the retail business itself, and I somewhat agree with you. With that said, the role of face-to-face management will always have its place



I don’t believe in always, as it’s an assumption until the next innovation comes  along.  Automation, whether mechanical or through software, will dramatically effect how stores operate, especially the amount of employee necessary to conduct business.  AI could write schedules, fix punch errors, approve vacations, identify and correct payroll issues, track trainings, or even shift swaps in the future.  It’s not a question of if, but when.  The future will effect the whole store, not magically waving wand freezing HR in place, just like it won’t leave any part of our store untouched.
I do think we’ll be the last to adapt? Walmart will probably get there first, but we won’t be able to hold out forever.
Anyhow, I don’t NEED to understand what you assume to my arrogance, as I do not hold HR to any less esteem than any other position in our current state.  They’re essential, just as GM or Style or Beauty or the Frontend or Market.  We all need each other to survive without exception.  No merchandise, no guests, no sales, no team members.  Furthermore, HR isn’t exempt for criticism, as it’s not a perfect altruistic partner.  Do I think it deserves all of the feedback it’s gets, probably not.  But that’s the Human in HR.  And just like most areas, they probably don’t deserve the nitpicking and complaining.  Then again, sometimes they do.

 Nevertheless, if you NEED to be a Luddite be a Luddite.  The future stops for no one.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 25, 2021)

"Captain, fix your tag, captain, tuck in your shirt, captain, can you stay a few hours extra and do some cardboard?  Sure can, anything for you!  It was fun.


----------



## dabug (Feb 25, 2021)

I've addressed this in a pm already with one person apologizing, and I'm not going to get into the thick of it in this thread. However, I want to emphasize that I never intended to insult all of HR people everywhere. Nor did I even sat that. I just said in MY store, with the state of things, having an ETL in GM or something on the salesfloor and not locked away in an office for 10 hours a day would be more useful to us. US. Not YOU. Please understand that difference. I don't take part in drama, but I do listen and nod. The consensus is that we NEED someone on the floor, not in an office all day.

I can't believe that I have to explain this, but once again, I appreciate HR people. I am thankful for them. I never even said anything about any of you. In MY store, you would not believe the sheer amount of time our HR ETL spends in the breakroom making snacks. I'm not being sarcastic at all. It is ridiculous. ANY time I see MY, not YOUR, HR ETL on the salesfloor, they are gossiping. Not professionally discussing. Not speaking about something important. Immature. Gossip.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2021)

Our HRTM is a jewel & does quite a bit of the heavy lifting; our ETL-HR is the muscle who backs her up.
ETL-HR is on the floor whenever hands are needed but also knows where their priorities lie.
Between them both they do a LOT of the unseen & unknown that many take for granted.
As a corp buddy once told me: "You always take care of the people who handle your pay. ALWAYS."


----------



## Spotter (Feb 25, 2021)

They should bring back the pricing and backroom teams. DBO’s are struggling to get their truck pushed let alone doing everything else.


----------



## SweatyMess (Feb 27, 2021)

My SD keeps hinting that a structural (oeganizational) announcement is coming Monday.  Announcement was suppose to be friday but then it got pushed back.  We thinking maybe consumables TL coming back


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 27, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> Eventually, software could do most of the job of HR, so having an ETL might be a thing of the past.  I know at lot of low volume stores have a HRTL instead.  If you were a hard to staff store, I could see maybe having a blended role, like HR/S&E ETL or something.  But the last test of blended roles, STL-GE, didn’t go so hot.


In early 2000 they did ge/hr etl in low volume stores. They did away with it.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 27, 2021)

dabug said:


> We could use a team lead or etl to improve our backroom/salesfloor instead of another snack/calendar coloring person.


so like maybe something like say a team of people that work exclusively in the backroom to maintain a certain brand.  Hmm…… we could call that a backroom team and we could even bring back the instocks team while we are at it


----------



## dabug (Feb 27, 2021)

balthrop said:


> so like maybe something like say a team of people that work exclusively in the backroom to maintain a certain brand.  Hmm…… we could call that a backroom team and we could even bring back the instocks team while we are at it


I don’t know what the level of sarcasm is here, but yeah. I know what those are.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 27, 2021)

dabug said:


> I don’t know what the level of sarcasm is here, but yeah. I know what those are.


over 9,000 baby, straight to the moon, Alice straight to the moon.

modernization, end to end, DBO's the whole bloody lot has been nothing but a bloody failure.  we are not in a better place the store is a disaster. the numbers/books are cooked to the point of "How can they not see it is a sham?" 

expecting 8+ hours of work done in 4 and a half is ludicrous.  

watching ____ convince ADA people to quit because you believe they can no longer fulfill the redefined core rolls with out even attempting any accommodations is well illegal sorta but well we did it.

allowing some one that did one of the unforgivable acts to continue working and not be immediately fired but ____ quit to get away from the situation. so problem solved as far as spot is concerned

selected enforcement of attendance policy.

the total and complete lack of compliance of any health codes pertains to grocery ie bloody bleach should not be anywhere near backing goods as any reasonable thinking person knows.

and hey that mold splotch in the dairy cooler ceiling is completely okay. even tho it is getting fuzzy enough that it needs a fracking hair cut.

the fact that we get expired food on our deliveries and the occasional dead animal in the trailer

and I do think certain vegetables should not be squishy.

mold growing on ground meat items seems to be wrong

I could go on and on so yeah 

Target has failed my store and we can not be the only store that is like this.  and as I have said in other threads we are one of the better stores in the district/group.

so unless by some bloody miracle that Elune herself comes down none of these silly ass Org changes are going to fix the broken ass management culture Target has going on at the store level.

and if anyone even mentions the word empowered in any context I will probably laugh my ass off


----------



## StyleStar (Feb 28, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> My SD keeps hinting that a structural (oeganizational) announcement is coming Monday.  Announcement was suppose to be friday but then it got pushed back.  We thinking maybe consumables TL coming back


Fulfillment tl


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 28, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> My SD keeps hinting that a structural (oeganizational) announcement is coming Monday.  Announcement was suppose to be friday but then it got pushed back.  We thinking maybe consumables TL coming back


If you moved up to the next higher volume you will gain leadership. This is standard and not really an org chart “change” over previous years. You’ve just moved to a higher org chart.


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Mar 1, 2021)

Confirmed , all stores gain a fulfillment TL & all non small formats gain an ETL HR


----------



## happygoth (Mar 1, 2021)

balthrop said:


> Target has failed my store and we can not be the only store that is like this.  and as I have said in other threads we are one of the better stores in the district/group.


Target hasn't failed your store, your leaders have.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 1, 2021)

We already have both of those. So nothing else then?


----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah, I guess I can say that the HR changes that are happening relate to the elimination of the HR TL position (again, it was brought to my attention that ALL target stores will no longer need an HR team lead) and replaced with an ETL-HR along with several HR experts as needed. I had no idea that ALL STORES IN THE COUNTRY were gaining a fulfillment team lead, but it was just announced that all stores that do not have one in my district will be gaining one, regardless if they have SFS or not.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 1, 2021)

tdude2020 said:


> Yeah, I guess I can say that the HR changes that are happening relate to the elimination of the HR TL position (again, it was brought to my attention that ALL target stores will no longer need an HR team lead) and replaced with an ETL-HR along with several HR experts as needed. I had no idea that ALL STORES IN THE COUNTRY were gaining a fulfillment team lead, but it was just announced that all stores that do not have one in my district will be gaining one, regardless if they have SFS or not.


What about ULV stores that just have OPU?


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 1, 2021)

tdude2020 said:


> Yeah, I guess I can say that the HR changes that are happening relate to the elimination of the HR TL position (again, it was brought to my attention that ALL target stores will no longer need an HR team lead) and replaced with an ETL-HR along with several HR experts as needed. I had no idea that ALL STORES IN THE COUNTRY were gaining a fulfillment team lead, but it was just announced that all stores that do not have one in my district will be gaining one, regardless if they have SFS or not.


After some investigation ULV stores do not seem to be getting the fulfillment TL spot. At least not in my district.


----------



## balthrop (Mar 1, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Target hasn't failed your store, your leaders have.


yeah about that. 
every single DTL, GTL, xBP comes tolling through our store none of them bow down from their pedestal to talk to the peons.  
that fuzzy mold encrusted censor has been that way for over a year.  ya think the old STL or our new one might at least once have taken a look in the dairy cooler to see this thing?  

The culture in our store comes from the mothership it all filters down from the mothership. no one is going to speak out against the "new and exciting things" coming from HQ, none of them.  no one is going to speak truth to power.  Target has a bad habit of making those that speak up go away.


----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 1, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> What about ULV stores that just have OPU?





CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> After some investigation ULV stores do not seem to be getting the fulfillment TL spot. At least not in my district.


I'm probably wrong. I'm not a leader, so I do not know the threshold to meet or exceed to earn yourself a Fulfillment Operations Team Leader. I know that the last store I worked in was completely low volume and only made around $20,000,000 per year, but they earned a fulfillment lead, but they also had SFS.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 1, 2021)

tdude2020 said:


> I'm probably wrong. I'm not a leader, so I do not know the threshold to meet or exceed to earn yourself a Fulfillment Operations Team Leader. I know that the last store I worked in was completely low volume and only made around $20,000,000 per year, but they earned a fulfillment lead, but they also had SFS.


We have SFS and OPU and are higher volume than that store and we don’t have a fulfillment lead. It will be helpful to get one so our current TL’s aren’t stretched so thin.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 1, 2021)

balthrop said:


> yeah about that.
> every single DTL, GTL, xBP comes tolling through our store none of them bow down from their pedestal to talk to the peons.
> that fuzzy mold encrusted censor has been that way for over a year.  ya think the old STL or our new one might at least once have taken a look in the dairy cooler to see this thing?
> 
> The culture in our store comes from the mothership it all filters down from the mothership. no one is going to speak out against the "new and exciting things" coming from HQ, none of them.  no one is going to speak truth to power.  Target has a bad habit of making those that speak up go away.


You are saying that your SD is 100% fully aware that there is mold in the cooler and does not care? Or that if he tried address any other issues he would fired?


----------



## balthrop (Mar 2, 2021)

happygoth said:


> You are saying that your SD is 100% fully aware that there is mold in the cooler and does not care? Or that if he tried address any other issues he would fired?


they have no other option than knowing about the mold as they are in charge of the store all of it. beyond that if you walk into the cooler you see it.  the node is in view on the ceiling as you walk in. so yeah any one that goes in there sees it.  the Wacos in the cooler have mold in them. the fixtures on the floor have mold or juice of what ever ground up animal leaked on to them.  is it a health hazard? no idea is it disgusting? yep.  You could probably go into any grocery store and see the same thing "dirty secret" of the industry kinda thing you see on YouTube.

and no I am not going say anything else to them I've told them a few times already and quite frankly I gotta eat so I'm not going to speak to loudly or often on this.  I just don't buy produce or meat from the store I work at.

if any STL or any management team of any store speak against the party line they will soon be looking for a new job.  that's how this company rolls we all know this.  see something, say some thing and watch your hours and your paycheck crater.  kiss the bum bum and watch it rise to the sky.    

side note I have not tested it nor am I an expert in such things so it might not meet the legal definition of mold but yeah it's black with accumulated dust and what ever else that the condensers blow onto it. so could just be… mold mildew dead people who knows?  but that black crud in the wacos and fixtures? yeah that's mold.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 2, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We have SFS and OPU and are higher volume than that store and we don’t have a fulfillment lead. It will be helpful to get one so our current TL’s aren’t stretched so thin.


So it's probably going to be stores that have OPU and SFS.  There's a few ULV stores in my district that have OPU but don't have SFS.  ULV stores tend to not have SFS just due to sheer volume of merchandise available.  I think that's kind of dumb on Targets' part.  They could really leverage those ULV stores in stocks for online sales and take some heat off of some of the other stores.  Cost ratio of bulk pickups from UPS can't cost the company more than the sales it brings.  Unless what they're worried about is too much volume coming from ULV stores wrecking their in stock availability to in store guests.


----------



## POGTL (Mar 2, 2021)

Praying for all current HRTL's as their current job is being eliminated.  Be ok with accepting a new role (maybe fulfillment tl) or finding a new job 😔 I feel for the good ones that had a passion for HR.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 2, 2021)

balthrop said:


> the party line


the party line is a safe work environment not letting mold grow in your fucking coolers lmfao


----------



## balthrop (Mar 2, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> the party line is a safe work environment not letting mold grow in your fucking coolers lmfao


safe oh my you are thinking of the wrong definition of safe and who and what we are keeping safe


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 2, 2021)

balthrop said:


> safe oh my you are thinking of the wrong definition of safe and who and what we are keeping safe


i’m sorry your store is such a miserable shitfest that it’s embittered you this way, i hope you find something better in the future


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> So it's probably going to be stores that have OPU and SFS.  There's a few ULV stores in my district that have OPU but don't have SFS.  ULV stores tend to not have SFS just due to sheer volume of merchandise available.  I think that's kind of dumb on Targets' part.  They could really leverage those ULV stores in stocks for online sales and take some heat off of some of the other stores.  Cost ratio of bulk pickups from UPS can't cost the company more than the sales it brings.  Unless what they're worried about is too much volume coming from ULV stores wrecking their in stock availability to in store guests.


I think it is about the size of the backroom and how many pack stations (if any) you can fit. One of the higher volume stores around me has no space for sfs, but 2 smaller volume stores have multiple pack stations.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 2, 2021)

Yetive said:


> I think it is about the size of the backroom and how many pack stations (if any) you can fit. One of the higher volume stores around me has no space for sfs, but 2 smaller volume stores have multiple pack stations.



That is the correct answer. My store is not an ULV and we don't have SFS. We're just an old store in a smaller building than most with no room in the back for pack stations. When we had our last big remodel, SFS was not yet a thing. We have been told it's coming for two years now when we get our next remodel. That was supposed to be this year, but it's on hold due to Covid.

I haven't heard if we gained a fulfillment TL. Most of our high level leadership is currently out for various reasons.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 2, 2021)

Yetive said:


> I think it is about the size of the backroom and how many pack stations (if any) you can fit. One of the higher volume stores around me has no space for sfs, but 2 smaller volume stores have multiple pack stations.


I think it also has to do with if the store was built to handle more sales. Some stores do lots of sales then the community is built around them, more stores open up, more competition, then sales drop. There are supert’s out there only doing 30-50 mil a year. They can handle so much more. Stores like this near me have huge sfs areas and do more than 1000 orders a day on a slow day. Cause adding all these orders still keeps the store unloading 1 truck a day which is manageable.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 2, 2021)

My store is in the 30-50 mil/year range. On a daily basis, we do at least 15-20% of our sales from SFS. Add in OPU/DU and that's a good chunk of our sales. And when it gets turned off, it's a big hit. We have 3 pack stations and tbh, the whole SFS is incredibly stressful for everyone.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 2, 2021)

Grab the orange doom spray, some blue gloves paper towels and clean the mold then.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 2, 2021)

balthrop said:


> they have no other option than knowing about the mold as they are in charge of the store all of it. beyond that if you walk into the cooler you see it.  the node is in view on the ceiling as you walk in. so yeah any one that goes in there sees it.  the Wacos in the cooler have mold in them. the fixtures on the floor have mold or juice of what ever ground up animal leaked on to them.  is it a health hazard? no idea is it disgusting? yep.  You could probably go into any grocery store and see the same thing "dirty secret" of the industry kinda thing you see on YouTube.
> 
> and no I am not going say anything else to them I've told them a few times already and quite frankly I gotta eat so I'm not going to speak to loudly or often on this.  I just don't buy produce or meat from the store I work at.
> 
> ...



I take it no one (including you) has bothered to place a workorder thru myHelp for the PML for this? I never bring this kind of stuff up to leadership as they are too lazy to use myHelp. I either talk directly to the PML or place a workorder for him.

Side note: not judging you if you haven't done this. Many TMs don't know they can.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 2, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> I take it no one (including you) has bothered to place a workorder thru myHelp for the PML for this? I never being this kind of stuff up to leadership as they are too lazy to use myHelp. I either talk directly to the PML or place a workorder for him.
> 
> Side note: not judging you if you haven't done this. Many TMs don't know they can.


Hey how do I get to the ticketing function in my help what option is it?


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 2, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> Hey how do I get to the ticketing function in my help what option is it?


Chatbot just start typing to it


----------



## LUNCHpod (Mar 2, 2021)

Any idea if the FOTL will be an addition in every store, or will they merge the GM3 with fulfillment in lower volume stores that don't really need that TL?


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Stupid question I know . But what does a GMTL3 owns?


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 2, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> Grab the orange doom spray, some blue gloves paper towels and clean the mold then.


Wouldn't this be considered a non-food/water clean up?  Tm's are not authorized to clean this.  Then again, TM's are authorized to clean up what could be a virus, so I guess it's ok.


----------



## Jenim12 (Mar 2, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Stupid question I know . But what does a GMTL3 owns?


Depends on the store, but most stores I've been to have it as the midshift priority 2 TL. So usually some combination of toys, sporting goods, entertainment, seasonal/mini, infant hardlines, checklanes/bullseye/giftcards, and/or plano and/or fulfillment if there isn't a fulfillment ops TL


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jenim12 said:


> Depends on the store, but most stores I've been to have it as the midshift priority 2 TL. So usually some combination of toys, sporting goods, entertainment, seasonal/mini, infant hardlines, checklanes/bullseye/giftcards, and/or plano and/or fulfillment if there isn't a fulfillment ops TL


In that case I guess gmtl3 is for smaller format stores.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 2, 2021)

Jenim12 said:


> Depends on the store, but most stores I've been to have it as the midshift priority 2 TL. So usually some combination of toys, sporting goods, entertainment, seasonal/mini, infant hardlines, checklanes/bullseye/giftcards, and/or plano and/or fulfillment if there isn't a fulfillment ops TL


Same. Except mini belongs to grocery cause it’s food. And seasonal goes to the tl with home.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Same. Except mini belongs to grocery cause it’s food. And seasonal goes to the tl with home.


I have 2 inbound Tl . One owns toys , one sea and mini.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 2, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I have 2 inbound Tl . One owns toys , one sea and mini.


Our inbound tl has priority 1. Paper chem hba etc.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our first bound tl has priority 1. Paper chem hba etc.


I have 2 p1 Tl , one owns Hba otc and baby Hardlines’s . The other pets , paper, chem . Inbound  tls owns truck , one toys one sea and mini .


----------



## Jenim12 (Mar 2, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> In that case I guess gmtl3 is for smaller format stores.


Can be, but not necessarily. The base model from modernization calls for 3 GMTLs. I've been at a few 60something million supers and a few 60 million p-fresh store and they all only had 3 GMTLs in their headcount. One owns P1/Inbound, One owns half of P2/plano, and the other will have the other half of P2/fulfillment. I know your store is crazy mega high volume though and has a ton of TLs, but that is more the exception than the rule!


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jenim12 said:


> Can be, but not necessarily. The base model from modernization calls for 3 GMTLs. I've been at a few 60something million supers and a few 60 million p-fresh store and they all only had 3 GMTLs in their headcount. One owns P1/Inbound, One owns half of P2/plano, and the other will have the other half of P2/fulfillment. I know your store is crazy mega high volume though and has a ton of TLs, but that is more the exception than the rule!


Yeah I think you are right.


----------



## rog the dog (Mar 3, 2021)

POGTL said:


> Praying for all current HRTL's as their current job is being eliminated.  Be ok with accepting a new role (maybe fulfillment tl) or finding a new job 😔 I feel for the good ones that had a passion for HR.


If they really want to stick to HR they can shift to a small format store, most don't have ETLs so someone has to be in charge of HR.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 3, 2021)

POGTL said:


> Praying for all current HRTL's as their current job is being eliminated.  Be ok with accepting a new role (maybe fulfillment tl) or finding a new job 😔 I feel for the good ones that had a passion for HR.


This happened last year in our district, both HR team leads were promotrd into HR ETL roles. They were both extremely happy with the structural changes, not sure why you assumed its a bad thing.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 3, 2021)

LUNCHpod said:


> Any idea if the FOTL will be an addition in every store, or will they merge the GM3 with fulfillment in lower volume stores that don't really need that TL?



I would guess that the Fulfillment will not be the GM3's responsibility since they said they are adding the fulfillment TL to stores. Who knows though? A separate fulfillment volume threshold would make a lot more sense to base things off of than total store sales. My store, for example, is the smallest by total sales in our district. However, we are the highest volume OPU store in the district. We often do more OPUs than our sister stores do in OPUs and SFS combined. We could definitely use a fulfillment TL who doesn't have to split his/her time with salesfloor responsibilities.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 3, 2021)

LUNCHpod said:


> Any idea if the FOTL will be an addition in every store, or will they merge the GM3 with fulfillment in lower volume stores that don't really need that TL?


Lower volume stores don't have GM3 TL.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 3, 2021)

Yetive said:


> I think it is about the size of the backroom and how many pack stations (if any) you can fit. One of the higher volume stores around me has no space for sfs, but 2 smaller volume stores have multiple pack stations.


Our seasonal and mini seasonal is just outside our backroom near our sfs area.  I think Target should seriously reduce that floorspace and expand sfs  instead.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 3, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Our seasonal and mini seasonal is just outside our backroom near our sfs area.  I think Target should seriously reduce that floorspace and expand sfs  instead.


I think Target needs to seriously consider opening up more SFS stores in general.  We're making stupid money off of it.  It would be dumb not to continue to push this further and keep going.  The stores have become essentially little mini amazon fullfillment centers.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 3, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> I think Target needs to seriously consider opening up more SFS stores in general.  We're making stupid money off of it.  It would be dumb not to continue to push this further and keep going.  The stores have become essentially little mini amazon fullfillment centers.


No thank you. My store doesn’t have sfs and nor do I want it. We do have a Opu Tl that owns nothing but opu. We do a lot in sales as it is . Thank God they can’t oust a sfs in my store due to off-site.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 4, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> No thank you. My store doesn’t have sfs and nor do I want it. We do have a Opu Tl that owns nothing but opu. We do a lot in sales as it is . Thank God they can’t oust a sfs in my store due to off-site.


I love to hate it and hate to love it.  It's brought our store an enormous amount in sales. Larger team, more development.  It's amazing.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> I love to hate it and hate to love it.  It's brought our store an enormous amount in sales. Larger team, more development.  It's amazing.


That’s Great .


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 4, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> I love to hate it and hate to love it.  It's brought our store an enormous amount in sales. Larger team, more development.  It's amazing.


I wish my store had SFS because of the fact it would push our sales to new heights. We’re basically XL Small Format PFresh (old GM only store converted to PFresh, and are the smallest in our district) that already has sizable OPU volume. That, and it would really help out our inventory issues in Style (thanks HQ!)


----------



## Spotter (Mar 5, 2021)

When does the FOTL rollout will occur?  I’m a GM3 and owns fulfillment and would love to part ways with it.


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 6, 2021)

Based on the guide:

GM1 owns Home & Seasonal + Inbound Operations 

GM2 own Essentials + Plano (if your market still has experts

GM3 owns Hardlines + Fulfillment


----------



## MavDog (Mar 6, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> Based on the guide:
> 
> GM1 owns Home & Seasonal + Inbound Operations
> 
> ...


This is true only for 3 leader stores. Here's what the guide says for 2 leaders:

GM1 owns Inbound + Essentials

GM2 owns Home and Seasonal + Plano + Hardlines + Incremental Space + Fulfillment

I'm the GM2 at a 2 leader store. It's a LOT, but  home and hardlines at my store are consistently the top 2 departments for comp and sales dollars every day so I must be doing something right XD


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 6, 2021)

MavDog said:


> This is true only for 3 leader stores. Here's what the guide says for 2 leaders:
> 
> GM1 owns Inbound + Essentials
> 
> ...



Yes, 2 GMTL stores are different, as I was mostly showing the breakdown of the GM3 lead.  Of course, based on volume you could have more or less TL than the standard.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 6, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> Yes, 2 GMTL stores are different, as I was mostly showing the breakdown of the GM3 lead.  Of course, based on volume you could have more or less TL than the standard.


Did the volume change for base volume? Because if it is the same as 2020... my store ain’t a base volume no more. Even though IIRC, all we gain is 2 ETLs, no TL are guaranteed.


----------



## MxTarget (Mar 6, 2021)

lifeblows10 said:


> Did the volume change for base volume? Because if it is the same as 2020... my store ain’t a base volume no more. Even though IIRC, all we gain is 2 ETLs, no TL are guaranteed.


For sure, I don’t think they’ve released an AE21, but I don’t think it’s even called that anymore.  I know they lowered O/N threshold, so that could technically add a leader(s,) however, they seem to add ETLs first, before they add more TLs.  Nevertheless, I believe they are adding a Fulfillment TL to stores who currently don’t have this position.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 7, 2021)

lifeblows10 said:


> Did the volume change for base volume? Because if it is the same as 2020... my store ain’t a base volume no more. Even though IIRC, all we gain is 2 ETLs, no TL are guaranteed.


Since basically every store gained so much in sales, I'm sure the threshold will move up.  Much of the increase in sales is from sfs, so maybe they are going to add sfs tl, then figure out any base changes based on originated sales.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 7, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Thank you! I appreciate people like you. I’ve been asked countless times by ETLs/TLs to make calls or laminate things when they can easily do it themselves.


Oh, the, humanity! 😱 making calls and laminating things 🙄


----------



## happygoth (Mar 7, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Oh, the, humanity! 😱 making calls and laminating things 🙄


Lol you are such a ballbuster


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 7, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Since basically every store gained so much in sales, I'm sure the threshold will move up.  Much of the increase in sales is from sfs, so maybe they are going to add sfs tl, then figure out any base changes based on originated sales.



That's my guess. I don't think they'll bump every store up in case sales this year slide back down.


----------



## YugTegrat (Mar 7, 2021)

Sales from the last year will need to have an asterisk. It's not going to happen again this year, so moving every store up and handing out increased headcount like candy wouldn't be a smart move on their part. Every single store is gonna comp down this year.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Mar 7, 2021)

Idk. My store is 6.4% over forecast and 17.4% over goal for the year so far, with two and a half million more in sales over this time last year. That may change as we approach when the lockdowns started last year, but we'll see.


----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 7, 2021)

YugTegrat said:


> Sales from the last year will need to have an asterisk. It's not going to happen again this year, so moving every store up and handing out increased headcount like candy wouldn't be a smart move on their part. Every single store is gonna comp down this year.


Too early to call yet, but our sales were down significantly in January and early February, but they are picking back up again. I think it will be a regular year without significant triumphs like 2020 for sales.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Mar 8, 2021)

We're still up a couple million this year and we had lost power during the winter storm. The fun run deals, our governor removing the mask mandate, and the new stimulus we're at least 10% over forecast even with 33 quarantine bins and style not being pushed in 2 days. I do not want to see what the holidays are going to be like this year.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 8, 2021)

Yippie!  My ETL told me that we will be adding a fulfillment TL and I said hopefully it’s not me and he said no I’m staying in GM. He told me that our SD will be announcing it soon not to say anything. I can’t wait until fulfillment is off my plate.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Mar 10, 2021)

Planosss said:


> Oh, the, humanity! 😱 making calls and laminating things 🙄


Clearly you’re lazy and prove my point 💀 we have work in HR as well. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 11, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> Clearly you’re lazy and prove my point 💀 we have work in HR as well. Keep that in mind.


Clearly I am lazy. I don’t blow farts into a cushioned seat all day and call it work.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 11, 2021)

*Yo, everybody's job is valid and not easy.
Fuck right off with the comments about who does and doesn't work.
Just stop it now.
Do not make me stop this car.*


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 11, 2021)

But Jimmy isn't sharing the window!!!


----------



## Spotter (Mar 13, 2021)

SweatyMess said:


> My SD keeps hinting that a structural (oeganizational) announcement is coming Monday.  Announcement was suppose to be friday but then it got pushed back.  We thinking maybe consumables TL coming back


My SD said he has a 3 hr call on Monday about headcount and other potential changes. Let’s all hope dedicated teams are coming back.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

Besides the opu Tl, if your store is over 65mil you gain Plano and pricing back .


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Mar 13, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Besides the opu Tl, if your store is over 65mil you gain Plano and pricing back .


That would be really exciting. Sad were just at 50 now


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 13, 2021)

StyleMaven1 said:


> That would be really exciting. Sad were just at 50 now


😢. Our tls started this week .


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 13, 2021)

StyleMaven1 said:


> That would be really exciting. Sad were just at 50 now



You might still get it. We have a store not far from us that is 50mil and they have a pog team & TL.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 14, 2021)

Anyone know when this officially rolls out? I'd love to take on a new role or at least get some workload taken off GM3 from me .


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 14, 2021)

God our district barely has enough TLs as is


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 14, 2021)

CleanMyBackRoOm said:


> God our district barely has enough TLs as is


Same here, not sure how this work...


----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 14, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Anyone know when this officially rolls out? I'd love to take on a new role or at least get some workload taken off GM3 from me .


For us, the positions have been open for weeks now, unbeknownst to everyone except leadership, haha. The SD, recruiter, and ETL-GM have compiled a list of candidates they want to interview for the FOTL position and those are currently happening. The positions do not need to be filled until May. Rumour has it that we may be getting more than one FOTL since we are so busy with OPU. But of course, all stores and districts are different.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 14, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> You might still get it. We have a store not far from us that is 50mil and they have a pog team & TL.


Doubtful. We are a 60 Mil and are continuing on without a pog team.


----------



## MrT (Mar 15, 2021)

50 mill store and we have 4 gm tls, actually 5 but one is on reduced duty due to health reasons.  We never got rid of the sfs tl as i was it until we were supposed to do our TL shuffle and i was going to gain essentials back. Now i just have essentials atm until we get our new SD.  I will also back up sfs and unload.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 15, 2021)

Just read the Q1 2021 Quarterly Planner and the only thing it says is "structural changes coming to HR and fulfillment to support these workcenters. More information coming Feb and March." Sounds like the direct info is/was via email or on calls to SDs/district.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 15, 2021)

The fulfillment TL will be different than the a GMTL over seeing fulfillment. They will specifically only be a fulfillment operations team leader


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 15, 2021)

gsa4lyfe said:


> The fulfillment TL will be different than the a GMTL over seeing fulfillment. They will specifically only be a fulfillment operations team leader


That is correct . Ours started last week


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 15, 2021)

Our fulfillment TL recently became a GMTL overseeing fulfillment when we lost a GMTL.  It does not look like there are plans to change that at this time.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 16, 2021)

We get a second fulfillment tl soon. One for opu I assume.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Mar 16, 2021)

Was your first TL split between fulfillment and GM? Or are you just such a high volume store that they gave you two?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 16, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> Was your first TL split between fulfillment and GM? Or are you just such a high volume store that they gave you two?


Not split. We were a low volume supert so they give us a crap ton of sfs orders but opu is also crazy.   We now do about 60 Mil but only 40ish is Instore sales.


----------



## Becki (Mar 17, 2021)

In some areas the HRTL is going away. They will have an ETLHR going forward. I was told that I'm going to have to find another position 😭


----------



## Becki (Mar 17, 2021)

Spotter said:


> Usually after the fiscal yr begins, you hear about org chart and headcount changes.  Have anyone hear about any changes coming down the pipeline?  So far I’ve heard nothing.


Yes, the HRTL is going away in some stores. It will be a ETLHR


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 26, 2021)

Was just told today our district is having GM3 TL take inbound since fulfillment is being given to FOTL. GM1 will now be solely Home & Seasonal, with RevLog. Any other stores having these org changes?


----------



## jenna (Mar 26, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Was just told today our district is having GM3 TL take inbound since fulfillment is being given to* FOTL*. GM1 will now be solely Home & Seasonal, with RevLog. Any other stores having these org changes?



FOTL?  what is that?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Mar 26, 2021)

Fruit of the Loom.  Duh.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 26, 2021)

jenna said:


> FOTL?  what is that?



Fulfillment Operations TL


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 26, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Was just told today our district is having GM3 TL take inbound since fulfillment is being given to FOTL. GM1 will now be solely Home & Seasonal, with RevLog. Any other stores having these org changes?


I have not heard this. I’m hoping it’s just your district. As a GM3 lead I already own Toys/Sports/Seasonal/FOS and Presentation. In order to give me inbound they would need to take something else away and give it to another GM lead


----------



## Spotter (Mar 26, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Was just told today our district is having GM3 TL take inbound since fulfillment is being given to FOTL. GM1 will now be solely Home & Seasonal, with RevLog. Any other stores having these org changes?


They better not!  I have enough fires to put out in my areas than to add more fuel to it. I just got rid of fulfillment.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 26, 2021)

targetuser said:


> I have not heard this. I’m hoping it’s just your district. As a GM3 lead I already own Toys/Sports/Seasonal/FOS and Presentation. In order to give me inbound they would need to take something else away and give it to another GM lead


Sounds like you have a non-base structure store? Seasonal should be GM1 and Presentation should be GM2 for the majority of stores. GM3 doesn't own those in any headcount for base sales stores. At least so far lol


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 27, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Was just told today our district is having GM3 TL take inbound since fulfillment is being given to FOTL. GM1 will now be solely Home & Seasonal, with RevLog. Any other stores having these org changes?


If anything the inbound Tl should own p1 since the trucks are done in the morning and p1 comes early


----------



## Go2TL (Mar 27, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> If anything the inbound Tl should own p1 since the trucks are done in the morning and p1 comes early


We have 3 GM TL's. GM1 owns Inbound, Home & Seasonal and Rev Log which is PP2 in our store. GM2 owns Essentials and Transitions. GM3 owns Flexible Fulfillment, Entertainment, Baby Hardlines, Toys, Sporting Goods, Checklanes and Bullseyes Playground. 

So I guess it's still ASANTS.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 27, 2021)

I hope we gain another TL.  Fulfillment TL does NOT have time for GM. !
 Our fulfillment TL is supposed to oversee 3 dept.’s that she IGNORES - doesn’t delegate ANY SPL, NO price change is EVER done, DBO’s get NO training and NO support !  100% of TL time is spent moving people to OPU/standard/pack based on incoming orders, helping find potential INF items, the rest of the time the TL is picking batches Trying to keep their head above water.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 27, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Sounds like you have a non-base structure store? Seasonal should be GM1 and Presentation should be GM2 for the majority of stores. GM3 doesn't own those in any headcount for base sales stores. At least so far lol


In our store the GM1 owns inbound and all of essentials. This DBO’s come in first in the AM. GM2 owns all of home so basically bath, bedding, storage, furniture. The whole middle of the store. Those DBO’s come in late morning. GM3 owns Toys, sports, entertainment, seasonal, all FOS and Presentation. Those DBO’s come in early morning but later then P1 team. We already have a fulfillment lead so that’s covered.


----------



## BackupTL (May 2, 2021)

targetuser said:


> In our store the GM1 owns inbound and all of essentials. This DBO’s come in first in the AM. GM2 owns all of home so basically bath, bedding, storage, furniture. The whole middle of the store. Those DBO’s come in late morning. GM3 owns Toys, sports, entertainment, seasonal, all FOS and Presentation. Those DBO’s come in early morning but later then P1 team. We already have a fulfillment lead so that’s covered.


I would love to own presentation instead of inbound but it looks like I'm stuck with being at the DC's whim for now. At least in my store.


----------



## TLSpot (Jun 9, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Not before June. They have lots to consider.


I forget, why June specifically?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2021)

Haha, I got that bit of info from my SD. Seems like a year ago now. Maybe the addition of Fulfillment TL was all we are going to do for now.


----------

